# memorial weekend and finally gett'n to smoke



## jerkyaddict (May 25, 2008)

my perch deal went south with being too busy and wife deciding an oven baked dinner was easier.....perch baked was *** !!!! this sunday tommorow infact i have been family hired to cater a party of 12..easy cook i think but......they all want different foods..............so my menu so far as is....for the smoker--apple chipotle pork roast , baja-citrus mahi mahi , and pineapple garlic shark steaks....mmm good along with some bacon wrapped trinkets to keep them wanting more...prep's done spent three/4ths today doing...outside the smoke i am gonna do a big-easy-style boil. tater's , onions , sausage ,corn quarters , some tomatoe juice
a butt load of old bay seasoning , fresh lime slices , and in the last five or so minutes....three pounds of scrimps get tossed in........i have no prep pic's cause i only have two hands.....but during the family get-together
i plan on snappin a whole lotta pics. and this time i wont forget the gravy......lol i mean qview.............stay tuned !


----------



## sumosmoke (May 25, 2008)

That sounds like some delicious, fancy-style 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 smoke stuff you've got going on. Will definitely keep everyone coming back for more!


----------



## ronp (May 25, 2008)

Yikes, that sounds good.

Good luck with the smoke!


----------



## jerkyaddict (May 26, 2008)

start of what i thought would be a lot of pic's...not so many but the family
devoured a ton of smoked foods today posts have meat too , i didnt feel
like splittin it all up so its all in here as well..

pineapple garlic shark mini steaks

bacon wrapped mandarin orange pieces..three to one ratio the oranges are lil

shark soon after hitting the table...almost gone in minutes


----------



## jerkyaddict (May 26, 2008)

apple-chipotle pork roast----was awesome !!!

clams boiled in bass ale, butter, fresh thyme and a dash of parmesan shake cheese

the spread

the ribs also pretty tasty
the southern style boil taters corns sausage onions herbs and shrimp


----------



## jerkyaddict (May 26, 2008)

all in all it was a butt-load of worth it work !!! everyone loved the food
and i pumped it all out of the brinkmann 2 door and a ecb-bullet type
both cooking most the day pulling and putting at intervals to keep new foods showing up almost every hour or so.....the fish were all hot smoked
or smoke grilled you might say @200 for a lil over an hour....wish i had more pics sorry guy's n gal's i was tooo busy....then soon as i brought something in it was gone !!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 26, 2008)

Everything looks really good, props on the q-vue and the spread!!!


----------



## shawns63 (May 26, 2008)

my wife saw that now she wants it can you tell me how that was done


----------



## kajun (May 26, 2008)

whata spread! everything looks great.. i'm sure there was some happy bellys there!


----------



## davy (May 26, 2008)

*WOW!!!  I woulda blown all my miles to come to that layout!!!*


----------



## ronp (May 26, 2008)

Great job, looks delicious.


----------



## cman95 (May 26, 2008)

Quite a spread you have there. Everything looks mighty tasty.


----------

